# Javaaufgabe - kleines Einmaleins Tabelle



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo PCGHler, wir müssen im moment in der Schule ein Programm schreiben in welchem wir eine Tabelle mit dem Kleinen Einmaleins machen. Genauer gesagt eine Tabelle die ca wie folgt aussieht:

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

Und dann die jeweiligen Ergebnisse. Nur habe ich gerade keine Ahnung wie ich das programmieren soll.

Nun soweit bin ich bis jetzt gekommen:



> /**
> *
> * Beschreibung
> *
> ...


Es soll mit jeweiligen Sternchen dekoriert werden.
Das haben wir schon aber die eigentliche Aufgabe 
schaffen wir nicht.

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

PS: Es ist keine Klassenarbeit oder ähnliches, daher könnt ihr ohne schlechtes Gewissen helfen.


lg. Ultra

EDIT: Hilfestellungen wären ebenso Hilfreich wie die Lösung selbst.


----------



## -Phoenix- (13. Januar 2011)

moin 
ist ganz einfach einfach eine Schleife in einer Schleife 



> for (int zaehler1=1; zaehler1 <=10; zaehler1++){
> for (int zaehler2=1; zaehler2 <=10; zaehler2++){
> System.out.print(zaehler2*zaehler1+"  " );
> }
> ...


Erklärung:
    Zuerst geht er in die äußere Schleife, findet die innere, geht die innere  durch solange bis sie fertig ist, dann geht er wieder in die äußere Schleife, usw.….. 

btw. dein Programmierstil ist aber echt......
lg. -Phoenix-


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> moin
> ist ganz einfach einfach eine Schleife in einer Schleife
> 
> Erklärung:
> ...



Für die Füße ? 

Nunja, ich bin halt ein Leie, ausser Üben kann ich ja nichts anderes machen  

Vom Himmel kommt das Programieren ja nicht xD



Aber:

Danke für die Hilfe und die simple Erklärung !


----------



## -Phoenix- (13. Januar 2011)

kein Problem sollte keine Anmache sein^^.
Ich lern halt Java programmierung in der Schule.
Aber deine Schleifen ohne {} und mit ein und der selben Varibalen können später noch zu Problemen führen.
lg


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

In welchem Sinne denn??

ALso wie sollte ich es denn anders machen??


lg. Ultra


----------



## -Phoenix- (13. Januar 2011)

Moin so würde ich das ganze  anfangen 

Klasse 1

```
public class Starter {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        Einmaleins einmaleins1= new Einmaleins();
    }
}
```
Klasse 2


```
public class Einmaleins {
    
    int groesse =10;
    
    public Einmaleins(){

            for (int zeile1=1; zeile1 <=51; zeile1++){
                System.out.print("*");
                }
            
        System.out.println();
            
            for (int zeile2=1; zeile2 <=15; zeile2++){
                System.out.print("*");
            }
            
            System.out.print("Das kleine Einmaleins");
            for (int zeile3=1; zeile3 <=15; zeile3++){
                System.out.print("*");
            }    System.out.println();
            
            
            for (int zeile4=1; zeile4 <=51; zeile4++){
                System.out.print("*");
            }    System.out.println();

            for (int zaehler1=1; zaehler1 <=groesse; zaehler1++){
                for (int zaehler2=1; zaehler2 <=groesse; zaehler2++){
                    System.out.print(zaehler2*zaehler1+"  " );
                    }
                System.out.println();
            }    
        }
    }
```
leider bleiben die Tab-einzüge beim Posten nicht erhalten.....

wenn ich dir noch was erklären soll sag bescheid.


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

Danke für diese   Vorlage., ich werde es mal üben, solange bis ich es selber schreiben kann.

Danke nochmals !


----------



## Zappzarrap (13. Januar 2011)

ich für das spontan auch mit 2 Schleifen machen:

*Pseudo Code incommig*


```
for (i = 1;i<=10,i++){
     print (i); //erste Spalte

     for (j = 1;j<=10;j++){
         print (i * j); // zeile * spalte
     }     


}
```

Keine Ahnug ob das so funzt, das wäre jetzt mal so meine erste Idee


----------

